# Spring Snow goose season... What about cow decoys?



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

People say that if you walk behind a cow decoy toward snow geese they wont care. Does it work. People say that they are used to cattle. Is that true? Your thoughts?

:sniper:


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

it used to work till about 2 years ago when ever truck had a cow cut-out in the back......forget it now days.........


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

still works good for us


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

It work for us on about 1 out of 5 flocks but you have to take your time about 1 1/2 hrs to one sneak use 2 cows , walk a zig zag slowly to the geese even stop and bed your cow down for 5 minutes if the geese seem to be getting nervous and I think the most important thing is that your cow looks more like a cow than the next guys piece of plywood.I use a real cow photo glued onto 1/4 ply wood and where all black whene we sneak. I like to shoot them with a bow so I gota get close


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I like using snow goose decoys for decoying geese, but thats just me


----------



## foldingwings (Feb 13, 2006)

I got yet to try them but I hear they work great so why not my as well give it a try


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I bet that "Cow Decoys" would work great......... if you were cow hunting 

J/K :lol:

IMO buy yourself some rags or socks get a call practice practice practice, you will find the rewards are worth the effort.

:beer:

Bob


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I heard the cow sillies aren't working anymore... but if you use a full body two man horse suit you will spank them.... just gotta find a buddy that doesn't mind being the ***-end.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

They work great! (if there are cows in the area) If the geese have never seen a cow before it won't work :wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Decoyer said:


> I heard the cow sillies aren't working anymore... but if you use a full body two man horse suit you will spank them.... just gotta find a buddy that doesn't mind being the a$$-end.


The horse is still working well, but word on the street these days is the donkey is the way to go.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

If getting into a cow uniform and trying to shoot a snow goose is your thing.....then go for it :roll: Just watch out for a bull at large that in heat and ready to breed!!!!! :rollin: 
Adam


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> the donkey is the way to go.


Then sombody would have to be the *** of an ***!!!!! 

I think I know someone that would fit the bill!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks guys[/b]


----------

